# Birgit Klaus



## stummel (29 Dez. 2013)

Hat jemand vielleicht Bilder von ihr wo sie Einblicke gewährt z.B. beim bücken oder wenn sie was erklärt in der Hocke wäre toll!!!!hab sie vor kurzem auch mal gesehen und sie bückt sich sehr oft weit nach vorn, da gibts oft mal nette Einblicke


----------



## Nicci72 (10 Jan. 2014)

@stummel

...aber bitte keinen Herzinfarkt bekommen:

*Link entfernt *

...wie soll sich ein Mediziner darauf konzentrieren, die Notfallversorgung eines Patienten für ein breites Publikum zu erklären, wenn bei einer solchen Interviewerin das Miniröckchen gerade mal bis genau da hinreicht...


----------



## stummel (14 Jan. 2014)

Tole Bilder Danke dafür hast du auch welche wo sie Einblicke in ihr Top oder unterm Rock gewährt,gab glaube ich mal eine Sendung mit Hunden wo sie kniete und man unter den Rock gucken konnte??


----------



## stummel (17 Sep. 2014)

Warum wurde der Link entfernt????


----------



## Nicci72 (17 Sep. 2014)

Weil es nach meiner Information keine Direktverlinkungen und keine Links zu anderen Foren geben soll:

http://www.celebboard.net/test-area/345417-birgit-klaus-im-kleinen-schwarzen-u-2.html

Bei Zeit und Lust werde ich mal streng regelkonform einige neuere Bilder von Birgit Klaus raussuchen und hochladen.:damnpc:


----------

